# horse getting tongue over bit



## Rocky715 (3 March 2009)

Can anybody please help me....

Rocky KEEPS getting his tongue over the bit whilst riding. My instructor and I have made sure it is in the right position in his mouth. He is wearing a flash and the noseband etc is tight enough.

Initially it started as an evasion as his saddle wasn't fitting. We now have a new saddle which fits perfectly but he is still trying to get his tongue over the bit. 

He either gets it over, or gets in a foul mood whilst he is trying to get it over.

He is currently in a copper eggbutt snaffle.

Does anybody have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Flicker (3 March 2009)

Not sure if it is any help but my boy does it when he's getting bored.  If I'm in the big outdoor school, I blast him up the long side and then bring him straight back in to work.  If I'm in the indoor, I ask for a small (5m) circle in trot then do some shoulder-in down the long side or anything else to get his attention back.
Try that and see - might help.


----------



## Rocky715 (3 March 2009)

well he does it out on hacks too when he certainly isn't bored. i just cant think what else to do?!

btw I have had his teeth done and they are fine - forgot to put that in my original post! xx


----------



## HollyP (3 March 2009)

my mare gets her tongue over the bit ALL the time, think its becoming habit....but then i do believe it due to th fact she had KS and badly fitting saddles!


----------



## Annagain (3 March 2009)

If you are absolutely sure that this has become a habit and isn't because he's in pain you can get something called a tongue layer (sometimes called a tongue loller) it's a little rubber thing like a flat dummy that attaches to the bit and sits on top of the tongue to stop the horse being able to get his tongue over. They're quite cheap - just a few pounts. I would only use it if you are certain he's not in any pain elsewhere though or you could be preventing his way of relieving the pain and making the problem worse.


----------



## kellyeaton (3 March 2009)

what about buying a bit with a port in it or you can buy an attachment to go on to your bit you already have!


----------



## Hippona (3 March 2009)

My young highland gets his tongue over the bit because he has a fat tongue that gets squashed easily....he is much much better in a cambridge snaffle ( it has a small port) but I am getting his teeth checked on saturday whilst EDT here to do my other horse, just in case something is bothering him....


----------



## emma69 (3 March 2009)

I'd try a grackle - they work well for some horses who get their tongues over the bit, even those who do it with a flash.


----------



## Abbeygale (3 March 2009)

I used to have a horse who put his tongue over the bit all the time.  I used a hanging snaffle with a port in it for a couple of weeks, and he stopped doing it.  He then occasionally put his tongue over the bit  - but very rarely - and if he did I would pop him back in the ported bit again, and this seemed to work well for him. 

I tried the tongue rubber jobby on him - and he just chewed it off and spat it out within 5 minutes! 

I have found with the horses I have seen that a different bit has made more difference than a different nose band - but horses for courses of course! 
x


----------



## Rocky715 (3 March 2009)

thank you all for your advice. I will have a chat with my instructor on Saturday and see if she agrees. 
The vet was out for a general check up last week and trotted him up etc and checked him all over - he has a 100% bill of health so i am pretty sure its not pain related.
fingers crossed i will get it sorted! thanks again x


----------



## eoe (3 March 2009)

My youngster does the same and I have now cured it by putting him in a Loose Ring Closed Spoon Snaffle.

http://www.bitworld.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&amp;products_id=2039

Paste this link and you will see the bit.


----------



## Rocky715 (3 March 2009)

thank you for the link - it seems like that may be the direction I head with him.
For a TB he has a very fleshy mouth and a HUGE tongue which is why I have always swayed towards the thinner bits. I didn't even know these bits with spoons were even around but it is brill to know that I now may have a solution!!


----------



## canteron (3 March 2009)

Why not chat to one of the companies that hire bits (find by google) they may have something to suggest especially if you mention that your horse has a large tounge.  You don't have much to loose and some of them really do know so much about bits.

I have just changed my horses bit to a shaped bit which gives his tounge room and its made such a difference! (I think its some kind off Sprenger but lent to me by friend so not sure exactly what).


----------



## Rocky715 (3 March 2009)

ok, brilliant thank you - didn't even know such companies existed! well worth a try, thank you!!!


----------

